# Review: Smith Pivlock Arena Sunglasses



## Robert_Murpny (Dec 6, 2014)

Surprised that the durability of lenses coating was not mentioned as a con. Having worn glasses my entire life and finally having the ability to wear sunglasses that work, only to find that they scratch just looking at them. I figured for 159.00 bucks they would last longer than 2 days of normal wear. Don't know how you removed mud and salty sweat from them without scratching the daylights out of the lenses.


----------



## Trillo1111 (Mar 13, 2011)

For long term durability, there seems to be a fundamental design flaw with the arm connection; maybe this is improved with the Attack. After breaking mine, I've been trying to deal with customer service for 5 months. Though they promise the moon, it's 5 months and I have no idea how much longer. Very disappointing customer service when they say they come with a lifetime warranty.


----------

